# Jason MacDonald Contest



## CopperShark (May 13, 2006)

Hey all you graphics masters! I'm looking for the best J-Mac sig I can find. I'm going to leave this thread up for about two weeks. And I want to see what you can do. I'll choose from whatever options I have, and the winner gets a whopping 100,000 points from myself. It should include his name, Jason MacDonald, CopperShark, And a Canadian Flag of some kind. SO, show me the magic!


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

I don't know what kind of style your looking for. If you are looking for something a tad different, let me know.


----------



## CopperShark (May 13, 2006)

brownpimp88 said:


> I don't know what kind of style your looking for. If you are looking for something a tad different, let me know.


That's fuckin' sweet man. Can you add a Canadian Flag in the Lefthand side/corner somehow?


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Sure. I don't like the result, so I am going to change it up a tad bit too. Get ready for a newer version tommorow.


----------



## CopperShark (May 13, 2006)

Sounds good man. It's ******* amazing. I appreciate shit like this, cause I have no talent for it. Haha. I really like the Red/black/white-ish Scheme.


----------



## I KiMuRa I (May 18, 2007)

i am on this g


----------



## I KiMuRa I (May 18, 2007)

http://i15.tinypic.com/4r2olxf.png


Hope you like =]


----------



## CopperShark (May 13, 2006)

Holy shit dude. That's really good. This is going to be a hard choice.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)




----------



## CopperShark (May 13, 2006)

Those are both really sweet. And I can't decide which I like more. I'll have to think about it. Haha. We still have some time before the contest ends.
:thumb02: :thumb02: :thumb02: :thumb02: :thumb02: :thumb02: :thumb02: :thumb02: :thumb02: :thumb02: :thumb02:


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

Here is another one for you.


----------



## Blexxemen (Jan 5, 2007)

Good work guys! the sigs are all great. Since my mma graphics idols joined this contest (EvilAsh, BP88, Kimura), I also decided to join too, here's mine, hope you like it Bud.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Wow CS, tough choice eh? I think I will try and bump out another. Good work everyone.


----------



## I KiMuRa I (May 18, 2007)

who gave me negative rep for posting a sig?


----------



## I KiMuRa I (May 18, 2007)

just downloaded some new textures and brushes so i might make a new one b/c my other one sucked and i spent like 4 mins making it

but idk yet, we see


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

I KiMuRa I said:


> who gave me negative rep for posting a sig?


I'm sure it was nobody important. Don't worry about it. :thumbsup:


----------



## CopperShark (May 13, 2006)

Wow. I didn't think I'd get this big of a responce, but I guess for 100 G's people need the cash. Well, they are all excellent. I'm VERY impressed with the Talent of all of you. 

PS. Kimura. When I can rep you again, I will. It wasn't me, but I want to make up for the red.


----------



## I KiMuRa I (May 18, 2007)

dont worry about it
i dont care lol
i just wanted to know who did it, i dont care that i got it though


----------



## AmRiT (Apr 23, 2007)

I'll make one later today...


----------



## raymardo (Jun 21, 2006)

*Coppershark Sig*

I took a shot at it, but I used some different pictures. I hope you didn't have your heart set on the one that was in the other sigs here. I thought it was a little played out. That's the picture I see of him everywhere.

The artwork that was done here by the forum members was top notch. raise01:
I just wanted to use different pictures.

Here it is.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Do we have a decision CS? Or did you forget about this lol.


----------



## dopesmoker (Apr 8, 2007)

where in Ontario are ya coppershark


----------



## AmRiT (Apr 23, 2007)

I had a go...


----------



## CopperShark (May 13, 2006)

No way, I didn't forget about this. Haha. It's a very tough choice. They are all really good. And that last entry doesn't make it any easier. I still have a little bit of time to decide who wins, as I said the contest would be two weeks. So I'll keep thinking about it. I don't want there to be any hard feelings though. You are all extremely talented people, and I appreciate all the effort ou put into these. :thumb02:


----------



## CopperShark (May 13, 2006)

dopesmoker said:


> where in Ontario are ya coppershark


South of Peterbourgh.


----------



## CopperShark (May 13, 2006)

And the winner is!!

Brownpimp! For the second darker red version! So man, PM me the link, and I'll put it in my sig. Thanks for all the great entries.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Sweetness. I thought others did a better job, but I guess it's your personal taste. Good job guys.


----------



## raymardo (Jun 21, 2006)

I lost.
I never lose.
I should've used higher res pics, or sharpened the ones I had.
My computer was running slow.
I didn't use the right dimensions on the sig.
My dog peed on my laptop...

Congrats BP88.
Nice work:thumbsup:


----------



## AmRiT (Apr 23, 2007)

thx for 10k 

congrats to bp88 for winning


----------

